# Kobe wins game for Loyal Fan (Great story!)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*This weekend, Kobe won the game for a loyal Carson fan*
By Eddie North-Hager
Daily Breeze

The Lakers were down one point with 11 seconds left, but deep in her heart, Julia Echave knew her team would come through. Moments before tipoff, team leader Kobe Bryant had told the 94-year-old from Carson he would win the game for her. Things weren't looking good, though, as Bryant had already missed 21 shots.

But Echave, who wears a purple-and-gold Santa hat and jacket during the basketball season, had faith. She has been a Lakers fan for decades. While watching games with her cardboard cutout of Bryant at the group home where she lives, Echave has been known to yell at her television.

But in April, things got a little weird. Echave slipped into dementia and had to move into a special care facility. Everybody who came to visit was Kobe. Every letter was from Kobe.

"All she would talk about was Kobe," said Gloria Baumgartner, the youngest of Echave's seven children. "She wouldn't wear a hospital gown, only her Kobe shirt."

Baumgartner was distraught and could only think of one person to make it better: Kobe Bryant. She contacted the Lakers public relations director, John Black, in April. For some reason, among all the hundreds of requests to meet No. 8, this one stood out.

"Things like this are pretty unique," Black said. "Once in a while, a letter or inquiry will strike a chord that makes you want to go out of the way. And the player involved will be interested."

[More in URL]

Awesome story. Way to go Kobe!! He's not really a bad person.. It's just people dont know much about him as a true person except what happened in Colorado.. it's really a shame..

(Im in the process for making a game thread..  )


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow. Kudos Kobe. :clap: This is the stuff that people dont hear about. It really is sad.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

what if they had lost?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Then this story would not have been posted.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> what if they had lost?


Then you would have made a ridiculous post about how Kobe is the devil. Just a guess....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Toss2Moss said:


> Then you would have made a ridiculous post about how Kobe is the devil. Just a guess....


 With a lot of big words. LB is the most eloquent Lakers hater around.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> what if they had lost?


they didnt

good job kobe


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Toss2Moss said:


> Then you would have made a ridiculous post about how Kobe is the devil. Just a guess....


lol, too true.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Touching story. Kobe cares about his fans.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Score one for the good guys!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

cool story....things like this kinda fly under the media radar for kobe. Its not a huge news report, just a neat story,, but if it were a player like bron itd prob b on sports center-like the #1 play......its unfortunate kobe gets such a bad rep now a days
---nice story-good post


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its kinda funny how much a 94 year old woman would worship Kobe.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

reminds me of Chad Johnson's gaurentee's except Kobe's actually have value to them...


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

:greatjob:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> :greatjob:



If i ever saw that lady, I would steal the shoe .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


>


Man I wish Kobe would grow the mini fro back.. I miss it


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


> what if they had lost?


umm..no.


----------

